# Computer Not working looking to solve the Network Issues VPS Server



## sixpiece (Mar 17, 2021)

Open VPN is working amazing.
Wireguard and Tor were recently added suddenly I get no throughput.

I am trying to solve the issue for a few reasons, 1 not to lose my progress and open vpn and a lot of the hardship of the past 11 days. Second to get to learn how to resolve networking issues. and a few more reasons I think it's valuable.

Suddenly , one of my suppliers who believes in Google as the new testament calls me in the morning, so you don't have a website anymore? what is your website? Then despite having provided approximatley 500,000$CAD to this merchant he seemingly cut me off as if I wasn't good enough for him and the fact that there is no brick and mortar, NO WEBSITE EVEN, makes it so that I am not what he would constitute a business by any means. Nevertheless, the popper poor peddler approach was not something that would win his favor that the company was down. All the many people that continuously rob me and then suddenly close contact are doing me a favor in a sense. Nevertheless, I spent the past 2 days working hard trying to recover the network issues but now that it is not an emergency I would rather solve it organically and understand what is going on.

The simplest function like : pkg install git could take hours...

visiting a website could take a substantial amount of time : for example : https://internetorganization.org 

loads in maybe 30 minutes and it's a nothing word press page.

How do I go about figuring this out?

I went through the programmer's guide, the admin's handbook, etc.. cannot find the information I need to be able to solve this.

Thank you. ifconfig down and up , etc..


----------



## sixpiece (Mar 17, 2021)

http://internetorganization.org/

not sure how to edit the link was bad for whatever reason but this one should work and show you how slow things are working. Oddly enough the open vpn worked explosively just now...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2021)

sixpiece said:


> the link was bad for whatever reason


Bad SSL certificate. The CN of the certificate doesn't match with the URL.


----------



## sixpiece (Mar 18, 2021)

thanks but this wasn't the issue...  I rolled the server back but I wanted to be able to understand and diagnose Network issues and remove the bottlenecks. Is there a guide or way to learn how to do this? It would have been nice if I could have fixed it instead of not having any idea what to do... I wanted to show you how the webpages had extreme latency and I could only get 8kb / s but now that I rolled it back and gave up ... because I tried for several days and could not get the assistance... I just want to learn how to understand the network issues.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Mar 18, 2021)

It's a bit difficult to tell from your description.

Everything was working fine and performance was OK until you introduced Tor and Wireguard?

Then it would seem that one or both of those cause issues, so start with one of them and see if you can work out which one of them causes the issues.

Check their log files if they have any.

Check logs generally, try traceroute, iostat, vmstat, top etc. to see where any bottle necks are.  _Could_ be a routing issue, so outside your machine (traceroute helps with that.)

If you try the same network operations from other machines in the same network (if possible) do they work?

You started with some vague issues with Tor and Wireguard in conjunction with OpenVPN and then you started "talking" about Google and CAD$500,000 but none of that seems relevant.


----------

